# FE Exam Preparation



## krutanjali (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I have recently joined this forum. I am a May'11 Biomedical Engineering Graduate (B.S.) and I am planning to give my FE/EIT Exam (General Discipline) in April 2012. Since in my field not too many people give this particular exam, so I am not too familiar with the process and how to study for the exam.

Can someone please suggest some study materials or practice exams to prepare for FE??

Also, please share your experience about the exam, if you've given it.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey krutanjali,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your desire to pursue your PE. You will find valuable guidance and support here that will go a long way in helping you stay on track to successfully completing your goal, so stay connected.

Prior to beginning your studies, it would be good to get a solid grasp on what exactly the exam entails. You can check out the NCEES site for full details at:

/&gt;http://www.ncees.org/Exams/FE_exam.php

There you will see how the exam is administered and the specifications of the content included.

You can then jump over to the Study Materials on the site and grab yourself any that you think would be beneficial. I would recommend looking in to the FE Reference Handbook as well as the sample questions. On top of those, you need to grab yourself a FE Review manual, PPI and Kaplan provide quality versions for use.

Once you have all your study materials in hand, it's important that you take some time up front to think forward a detailed schedule that will get you through exam day. It's better to organize yourself at the beginning rather than trying to re-rack mid point if you find you are lagging behind. Preparing for the exam is all about being smart with your time. We know the material, we just need to ensure we get through reviewing it all. Some topics you will be strong in, while others you will be weak. Identify these up front and ensure you are giving yourself ample time to cover them all.

I hope that helps. If you have any questions, let me know. Take Care...


----------



## aneesu786 (Dec 16, 2011)

Review material most people use is from http://www.ppi2pass.com if you need it, most likely not if you just graduated.

I took my exam in my senior year of college, fortunately they had a review course that I could take there.


----------



## krutanjali (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you guys for your advise....ya, i have just graduated...but there are some topics FE covers that are not requirement for BME such as thermodynamics...i have never taken that class...so if i can get some good material to study..it would help me a lot...i will look into the material you guys have mentioned here...

thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## RawGrand (Jan 12, 2012)

Just recently moved to the Champaign IL and will want to pursue a PE license in the state of IL. I got my BSc. in Physics in 2002 and M. Eng. in Electrical Engineering in 2008 from Central Africa.


Can someone please give me clues as to how to go about this process. Do I need to have my credentials evaluated? Any links?

Are there any particular deadlines for registration?

As concerns study materials and exam reviews, which site or FE exam review services organization offers the best services. Any tips and tricks as to how to ace the FE and PE exams on the first try?

Is it possible to take the FE and PE exams in the same year and month in the state of IL? I need your tidbits.



Thanks in advance


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 16, 2012)

Registration and General Dates of Exam: www.NCEES.com

Study Material: www.ppi2pass.com


----------

